# Express Gate Failure.



## GSG-9 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey, I have an Asus P6TD Deluxe motherboard that has express gate built in. 

When I installed my motherboard drivers I chose select all, after that install/reboot express gate no longer functioned. I get the following error on boot. (See attachment)

I am downloading the newest version of Express Gate from Asus (ExpressGateSSD_V1008_XPVistaWin7.zip) but there servers are ^&*(*& bull shit. I'm getting 10kb a sec and its going to take 5 hours. 

Reinstalling the current version from the dvd does not work either.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2010)

sounds like you're gunna need that slow ass file, even if it does take 5 hours.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 20, 2010)

make sure your hard drives are setup as IDE and not AHCI and express gate is turned on in bios


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have them as AHCI thats totally it thank you Athlon!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> make sure your hard drives are setup as IDE and not AHCI and express gate is turned on in bios



wait, so if he runs in AHCI he loses express gate? thats BS, AHCI is much needed


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> wait, so if he runs in AHCI he loses express gate? thats BS, AHCI is much needed



Update: I am in IDE mode now, but express gate still fails. It worked once when I had a different harddive as my boot drive.


----------



## starams5 (Jun 20, 2010)

Try resetting/clearing Express Gate by disabling it under the "Tools" tab in the bios, reboot then re-enable EG.  Clear the user data as well.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 20, 2010)

I will give that a shot later today. If I reset all bios settings Express Gate works again, but then I don;t have the right hard drive as my boot drive, as soon as I set which drive to boot to (even when its still in ide) EG stops working.

I hope it works!


----------



## starams5 (Jun 20, 2010)

The fix above have worked for others when having problems with EG, but in some cases it don't work for others.  I disabled Express Gate in the bios and personally don't use the feature.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 20, 2010)

My girlfriend only uses my computer to check her email and to use netflix, So I was thinking it would be good for that, then I have free rain to tweak windows. :}


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 22, 2010)

Problem solved, booting with to many usb devices plugged in. I ran them through a hub instead and everything boots fine.


----------



## starams5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Glad you got it sorted out, and good shooting on your part.


----------

